

LinkedIn Architecture - dhotson
http://hurvitz.org/blog/2008/06/linkedin-architecture

======
henning
"No ORM (such as Hibernate); they use straight JDBC ... Spring as glue"

Spring has stuff in it to make working with JDBC much more sane (much less
exception handling code to write, you can make it DRY, etc.). I'd be very
surprised if they weren't using that.

------
gm
I guess this post could be used as a convincing argument to implement
searching into ycnews:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=209716>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=210537>

~~~
sophist
It's really not that hard to just type "site:news.ycombinator.com <search
terms>" into google. Just sayin...

~~~
cglee
Actually, that is quite a mouthful to type

~~~
evilneanderthal
if you use your fingers to type, it is much less mouth-intensive.

